# Dog friendly hotels



## horia (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, 

I'll be moving to Dubai at the beginning of March with my two Pugs. I'll be in a hotel until we find accommodation.

Can anyone recommend any hotels that will accept dogs. I have found a few looking on the web but was hoping for some first hand experience. Ideally the hotel would be very close to the Burj Kalifa as that's where I'll be working.

Thanks,


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there - sorry cant help - I believe there are not any dog friendly hotels in Dubai - would be amazed if there was! There are no dog friendly parks or places in Dubai never mind hotels. I think you had better double check the ones you say you found? Your best bet would probably be kennels - I have used Posh Paws and Dubai Kennels and Cattery.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Re my previous post by way of explanation dogs are considered haram (forbidden) for Muslims therefore Dubai is not that dog friendly and you can understand why they would not be allowed in hotels. Having said that I had a large dog here and didnt have any problems having him here - your biggest problem would be where to walk them - no parks etc. In New Dubai - Springs, Meadows etc., there are large lakes though where you could walk them around.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Madam Mim said:


> Re my previous post by way of explanation dogs are considered haram (forbidden) for Muslims therefore Dubai is not that dog friendly and you can understand why they would not be allowed in hotels. Having said that I had a large dog here and didnt have any problems having him here - your biggest problem would be where to walk them - no parks etc. In New Dubai - Springs, Meadows etc., there are large lakes though where you could walk them around.


No animals are "haram" or forbidden for Muslims. There are some that are 'haram' to eat, such as non-slaughtered (halal) animals, pigs, dogs etc, but thats purely dietary.

The dogs as pets come under the islamic cleanliness issues. Certain things are seen as 'impure' or 'najis' and can transfer impurities onto things they contact with (human waste, blood, and transfer of moisture from animals with dogs being one of them).

Muslims can't pray unless the wash the areas where this 'impurity' has touched them, which leads to many not having dogs in the home (although a few have them as outdoor pets).

As an analogy, I guess it's like a surgeon prior to surgery needs to remove traces of bacteria/contamination all over his hands/arms. 

Hope this makes sense, as I can waffle sometimes.


----------



## horia (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone

I will contact the hotels directly and will also talk to Duabi Kennels and Cattery as we've agreed that they will do the import side of the move.


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just contacted Arabian Dreams Hotel and Al Shams Plaza Hotel to inquire about our dogs. I will let you know what they say when (and if) they get back to me. Thanks!


----------

